# Wenn ich das Geld haben werde, werde ich in den Urlaub fahren.



## Uticens678

¡Hola a todos! Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿en Alemán es gramaticalmente correcto conjugar el verbo en futuro en una subordinada regida por "wenn"?
Por ejemplo, ¿ se puede decir "_Wenn ich Geld haben *werde*, *werde* ich in Urlaub fahren"?_
Gracias  a todo en adelantado .


----------



## AirbusA321LR

Wenn ich (genug) Geld habe, fahre ich in den Urlaub.
Wenn ich (genug) Geld habe, werde ich in den Urlaub fahren.


----------



## anahiseri

este tipo de oraciones subordinadas, en alemán se hacen "a la española", no "a la francesa"


----------



## Uticens678

anahiseri said:


> este tipo de oraciones subordinadas, en alemán se hacen "a la española", no "a la francesa"


Vielen dank! So, ist "_Wenn ich Geld haben _*werde...*_" _ komplett falsch auf Deutsch?


----------



## anahiseri

Ja, das ist falsch. Die Franzosen drücken sich so aus, wohl weil das auch die Römer taten. . . . Die Germanen sind sich da mit den Spaniern einig.


----------



## Uticens678

anahiseri said:


> Ja, das ist falsch. Die Franzosen drücken sich so aus, wohl weil das auch die Römer taten. . . . Die Germanen sind sich da mit den Spaniern einig.


Das wusste ich nicht; Auf Italienisch ist es möglich, in diesem Fall das Futur zu benutzen, aber ich dachte, dass es auch auf Französisch falsch wäre... Auf jeden Fall, bedanke ich mich erneut! Guten Abend


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Nein, es ist nicht falsch. Es ist nur nicht sehr üblich, wie ich gerade erfahren habe:

_Sehr geehrte Frau Walter,
es ist zwar nicht sehr üblich, aber nicht falsch, in einem wenn-Satz das Futur zu verwenden. Diese Sätze sind also korrekt:
- Wenn ich morgen meinen Lohn erhalten werde, werde ich die Reise machen.
- Du wirst es sehen, wenn du es sehen wirst.
Die Zukunft wird aber im Deutschen häufig durch das Präsens ausgedrückt, vor allem wenn durch Wörter wie „morgen“ oder den Kontext schon deutlich ist, dass es sich um etwas Zukünftiges handelt. Das ist in wenn-Sätzen im Allgemeinen der Fall.
Das gilt nicht nur für Temporalsätze, sondern auch für reale Bedingungssätze (eine „reale“ Bedingung). Auch dort ist die Formulierung mit dem Futur möglich, aber nicht sehr üblich:
- Wenn ich das Geld erhalten werde, werde ich die Reise machen.
- Wenn ich das Geld haben werde, werde ich die Reise machen.
- Falls ich das Geld erhalten werde, werde ich die Reise machen.
- Falls ich das Geld haben werde, werde ich die Reise machen.
Nur in einem irrealen Bedingungssatz kann nicht das Futur stehen:
- Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich die Reise machen.
- Wenn ich das Geld erhielte / erhalten würde, würde ich die Reise machen.
Die Ursache Ihres Zweifels liegt vielleicht darin, dass die Deutsch lernende Person einen irrealen Bedingungssatz meinte oder dass Sie die Aussage zumindest so interpretieren.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stephan Bopp




_


----------



## Tonerl

susanainboqueixon said:


> *Nein, es ist nicht falsch*. Es ist nur nicht sehr üblich, wie ich gerade erfahren habe:



_*Konjunktiv I Futur I Aktiv, 1. Pers. Pl.
haben [tr]
wir werden haben

Indikativ Futur I Aktiv, 3. Pers. Pl.
haben [tr]
sie/Sie werden haben

Konjunktiv I Futur I Aktiv, 3. Pers. Pl.
haben [tr]
sie/Sie werden haben [/tr][/tr][/tr]*[tr][tr][tr][/tr][/tr][/tr]_[tr][tr][tr]

Warum die Jungen im Alter *wenig Geld haben werden (Prognose)* 
Wenn ich sehr sparsam bin, *werde ich (genug) Geld haben*, um verreisen zu können
Es beruhigt mich zu wissen, *dass ich vielleicht einmal viel Geld haben werde*, sollte mein Mann vor mir sterben
Wenn ich älter bin *und eventuell mehr Geld haben werde,* wird mein Leben viel angenehmer sein
Es liegt ausschließlich an mir, *wieviel Geld ich in Zukunft haben werde*
Es gibt genug Gründe, *warum viele Menschen im Alter nicht viel Geld (zur Verfügung) haben werden* *(kleine Rente, etc...)


*[/tr][/tr][/tr]


----------

